# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwangerschap en inentingen - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Mag een zwangere vrouw zich laten inenten?* 

Bij voorkeur worden alle inentingen toegediend vóór de zwangerschap. Zo niet worden de inentingen uitgesteld tot na de zwangerschap, tenzij in gevallen waarin de vaccinatie noodzakelijk is om de zwangere vrouw te beschermen. Indien mogelijk moet men blootstelling aan besmetting vermijden. Als er duidelijke medische redenen zijn om toch te vaccineren, bv. bij een reëel risico op infectie en gevolgen voor de foetus, dan worden de voordelen en de mogelijke risico's tegen elkaar afgewogen.

De vaccins die levende, weliswaar steeds in afgezwakte vorm, virussen of bacteriën bevatten kunnen via de placenta de vrucht bereiken en mogelijk het vruchtje besmetten. Daarom worden deze niet toegediend tijdens de zwangerschap.
De vaccins die gedode virussen of bacteriën bevatten, kunnen in principe geen kwaad, maar worden meestal uitgesteld tot na de zwangerschap. Een uitzondering hierop is het griepvaccin, dat wordt aanbevolen voor elke zwangere die in het tweede of derde trimester van haar zwangerschap zal zijn in het griepseizoen.

*Volgende vaccins worden afgeraden tijdens zwangerschap:*
• Mazelen – Bof – Rubella: zwangerschap vermijden gedurende één maand na vaccinatie
• Gele koorts: Kan enkel overwogen worden na de zesde maand zwangerschap, indien reis naar hoog risicogebied.
• Buiktyfus: Zwangerschap vermijden tot één maand na de laatste dosis.
• Varicella: Zwangerschap vermijden tot één maand na de laatste dosis.

*Toegelaten en/of aanbevolen vaccins:*
• Tetanus - difterie : Voor niet of onvolledig gevaccineerde zwangere vrouw, die in onhygiënische omstandigheden gaan bevallen, en als preventie bij risicowonden.
• Kinkhoest: idem andere volwassenen
• Influenza (griep): De Hoge Gezondheidsraad adviseert griepvaccinatie na de derde maand wanneer de zwangerschap tijdens de winter valt.
• Hepatitis A: Uitzonderlijk indien reizen naar hoog risicogebied.
• Hepatitis B: Voor niet-immune zwangere vrouwen bij risico op contact.
• Polio: Toediening van het geïnactiveerde vaccin (IPV) kan overwogen worden in geval van reis naar risicoland of in geval van een epidemie.
• Meningokokken C: idem andere volwassenen
• Gele koorts: Na zesde maand indien reis naar risicoland; toch beter reis uitstellen.
• Rabies: na verdachte beet, preventief bij hoge kans op blootstelling.
• Pneumokokkenvaccin: Idem andere volwassenen


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Déylanna

Hee lief,

Informatief stukje artikel.  :Wink: 

liefs
Déylanna

----------

